# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  مميزه جدا" للمميزات

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



هدوال اكتر شي حبيتهم 






*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا سلام 
بالفعل حلو كثير 
شكرا بسبوسه

----------


## باريسيا

> يا سلام 
> بالفعل حلو كثير 
> شكرا بسبوسه


*مرسي ياقطرها 
واهلا وسهلا ومية مرحبا بحمود*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يعطيكي العافية 

هاي هي الموضة العربية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يعطيكي العافية بسبوسة 

هاي هي الموضة العربية

----------


## باريسيا

> يعطيكي العافية بسبوسة 
> 
> هاي هي الموضة العربية


*اهلا وسهلا رودي 
منورني*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ابدعت*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما شاء الله يا عمي جمال العرب غير شكل

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

> *ابدعت*


*لعيونك*

----------


## باريسيا

> ما شاء الله يا عمي جمال العرب غير شكل


*ياويلي على العربي وغير شكل 
عمور ؟!
منور*

----------


## ayman

بيطيرو العقل مع انو عقلي طاير بدي أسألك مافي ازاياء للقصيرات يعني تحت 165 سم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *ياويلي على العربي وغير شكل 
> عمور ؟!
> منور*


نعم؟ :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

> بيطيرو العقل مع انو عقلي طاير بدي أسألك مافي ازاياء للقصيرات يعني تحت 165 سم


*هلاء الي تحت 165 قصيرات؟!!!!

ياسيدي كل الاطوال نفس اللبسه بسبيفرق طول الوحده ماخصه بلبسه 
بتقصره  

والله انت ياايون !!!
وليش بتسال صحيح .؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> نعم؟


*نعم الله عليك*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *نعم الله عليك*


وعليكي... بس جد يسلمو على الازياء العربيه جد جد حلوه من الاخر.. فيهم كل اشي.. الانوثه والرزان والاحتشام والجمال والزوق والاناقه وشو كمان؟؟ :Db465236ff:   خلص بكفي

----------


## باريسيا

> وعليكي... بس جد يسلمو على الازياء العربيه جد جد حلوه من الاخر.. فيهم كل اشي.. الانوثه والرزان والاحتشام والجمال والزوق والاناقه وشو كمان؟؟  خلص بكفي


*هههههههههه كبر راسي 
مرسي الك 
والله لايحرمني من ردودك وطلتك علي*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *هههههههههه كبر راسي 
> مرسي الك 
> والله لايحرمني من ردودك وطلتك علي*


كيف كبر يعني؟ قد البطيخه ولا اكبر شوي؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> كيف كبر يعني؟ قد البطيخه ولا اكبر شوي؟


*
لا اكبر بشويات*

----------


## ayman

> *هلاء الي تحت 165 قصيرات؟!!!!
> 
> ياسيدي كل الاطوال نفس اللبسه بسبيفرق طول الوحده ماخصه بلبسه 
> بتقصره  
> 
> والله انت ياايون !!!
> وليش بتسال صحيح .؟*


اه بس بتفرق يعني الثوب على القصيرة مو حلو  مثلا 

ليش بسال لأن ما شفت ولا موديل قصيرة كلهم طوال وانا شايف انو البنات الأيام هاي قصار كلهم

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههههههههههههه والله مابعرف 
معلومه جديده بس الي بعرفه ان الطوال 165 واقل بشوي وعلى بشوي حلو عليهم 
بس طوال زياده عن هيك مش حلو عليهم اغلب اللبس والقصار بيتصفه بنف الصفه بس الوسط ايه بيلبق كل شي 

والله مابعرف حيرتني*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ايمن لا تكون بدك الك؟؟ حبيبي هذول ستاتيات... اما اذا مش الك معناته ابصر لمين بدك... اخخخ منك :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> ايمن لا تكون بدك الك؟؟ حبيبي هذول ستاتيات... اما اذا مش الك معناته ابصر لمين بدك... اخخخ منك



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ايمن لا تكون بدك الك؟؟ حبيبي هذول ستاتيات... اما اذا مش الك معناته ابصر لمين بدك... اخخخ منك


دمك خفيف  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  


انا مابدي اياه للأحد انا بس حكيت ملاحظة مو اكثر الطول والنحافة هي الي بتحدد اللبس الي بيلق بالبنت  وبانهاية اصلا الملابس حتى تخفي العيوب  مثلا الناصحة ما بتلبش بدي وشد ومابعرف شو  لا بتلبس اشي فضفاض  فهمتو علي  :Bl (14):

----------


## ساره

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## باريسيا

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*العفو 
اهلا فيكِ ساره*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> دمك خفيف   
> 
> 
> انا مابدي اياه للأحد انا بس حكيت ملاحظة مو اكثر الطول والنحافة هي الي بتحدد اللبس الي بيلق بالبنت  وبانهاية اصلا الملابس حتى تخفي العيوب  مثلا الناصحة ما بتلبش بدي وشد ومابعرف شو  لا بتلبس اشي فضفاض  فهمتو علي


هههههههههههه استنو شوي يا جماعه... السيد ايمن بعطي محاظره عن طريقة لبس المرأه والدعوه عامه... هههههه

طول بالك يا استاذ فجاه عصبت... خلص بطلنا نمزح معك يا ايوون

----------


## ayman

> هههههههههههه استنو شوي يا جماعه... السيد ايمن بعطي محاظره عن طريقة لبس المرأه والدعوه عامه... هههههه
> 
> طول بالك يا استاذ فجاه عصبت... خلص بطلنا نمزح معك يا ايوون


عمار اختصر للشر وغنيلو هتلك اغنية يلا ركاض احسن ما افضي كل عصبيتي فيك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار اختصر للشر وغنيلو هتلك اغنية يلا ركاض احسن ما افضي كل عصبيتي فيك


بديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش


لا تردي على حدا يا باريسيا 

حطي الطول الي بدك اياه 

بس مش اكثر من 183 سم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا تردي على حدا يا باريسيا 
> 
> حطي الطول الي بدك اياه 
> 
> بس مش اكثر من 183 سم


خالد صحصح انا الي ما بدي

----------


## باريسيا

> لا تردي على حدا يا باريسيا 
> 
> حطي الطول الي بدك اياه 
> 
> بس مش اكثر من 183 سم


*شو 183 مجانين انتم 
شو عملاق على هيئة بنت ؟!!!!

وحدوووه 

هههههههههههه عنجد عم تصدموني 

بدي احط الي بدي ياها وراح ترضوا فيها 
قال 183 في وحده بهل الطوال ؟!!!

وتاني بيحكي عن القصار !!!

*

----------

